# finding someone..



## katey (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi i am looking for a friend that moved to spain javea region.. a good few years back, to no avail, does anyone know if there is lists or somewhere i can look to try trace my friend.. am going round n round in circles this end, and getting no where.. any help would be appreciated thank you.

K


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

katey said:


> Hi i am looking for a friend that moved to spain javea region.. a good few years back, to no avail, does anyone know if there is lists or somewhere i can look to try trace my friend.. am going round n round in circles this end, and getting no where.. any help would be appreciated thank you.
> 
> K


You could try the local town hall I suppose. However do you know if she actually registered properly or is one of the many Brits living over here as "unknowns". That would be your problem.

Have you tried searching things like facebook or friends reunited?


----------



## katey (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks for replying i am almost definate she would have registered properly and done things correctly.. i cant try the town hall as i am in the uk,i have tried facebook, myspace. bebo, friends reunited and them kind of sites.. i been trying to find if you have phone books out there, again to no avail. if you want to get lost in the crowd move to spain lol...


K


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

katey said:


> thanks for replying i am almost definate she would have registered properly and done things correctly.. i cant try the town hall as i am in the uk,i have tried facebook, myspace. bebo, friends reunited and them kind of sites.. i been trying to find if you have phone books out there, again to no avail. if you want to get lost in the crowd move to spain lol...
> 
> 
> K


Yes ..... strangely enough we have phone books  I live not so far from Javea, but my phone book doesn't extend that far. If theres anyone from that area on here then they could look for you


----------

